# Seems llike there is some kind of flow going on



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

typhoontx said:


> I Checked my 2 hives the other day, I was expecting to find them low on stores since its been hot and very sparse rainfall during the last couple of months as usual.
> I found both hives were building out new comb and filling it fast as they were building it. I guess maybe its broomweed or goldenrod season ? .But I don't see much of anything around blooming other than crepe myrtle trees


My goldenrod is booming in NW Florida


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

There's still an extremely good goldenrod flow here in East Tennessee. Possibly other flows mixed in too but I can smell goldenrod for sure.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Your area should be seeing Goldenrod right now. Its just starting to bloom here between Houston-Galveston and the aroma always lets me know and always has the last 50 years.
Lots of pollen and nectar so enjoy it all and then when its over treat for mites.


----------



## LKBruns (Jul 12, 2014)

A quick question regarding feeding 2:1. This is my first year beekeeping. My hives have very little stored. I have had 1:1 sugar on them since I installed these packages. I have thrown out more sugar syrup than the bees have taken.

the recommendation is to feed 2:1 this time a year so last week I put 2:1 in all my hives. The bees have not taken any of it in the last week. The jars are still full. I am in south central Texas. The goldenrod is blooming and there are a ton of white and yellow flowers. I assumed that since we have not had any rain in 3 months that the bees weren't getting nectar. My last hive inspection they all still had brood and larvae.

Is it safe to assume that since they aren't taking syrup from the jar feeders that they are getting nectar naturally OR should I consider open feeding so more bees have access to the syrup.

I was told the bees cannot put on "hive weight" with jar feeders because not enough bees can feed at one time. Any recommendations?


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Add more bigger jars with a lot more holes or use bucket.


----------

